# هى ايه الجنة في المسيحية



## SHADOW-Z (1 سبتمبر 2010)

لو سمحتوووو
هو ايه مفهوم الجنة عند المسيحيين

****************ممنوع التطرق للأسئلة الطائفية .... وهذا تنبيه *


----------



## Twin (1 سبتمبر 2010)

shadow-z قال:


> لو سمحتوووو
> هو ايه مفهوم الجنة عند المسيحيين


 
*اولاً لا فرق بين كل الطوائف المسيحية في الثوابت العقائدية وأي فروق تأتي تحت الطقوس ... وهذا كملحوظة لك*​ 
*وثانياً .... لا يوجد شئ أسمه جنة في المسيحية*
*الجنة دية كانت موجوده وقت عملية الخلق وهي جنة عدن التي وضع فيها أدم ليعمل بها وأندثرت ولا يوجد أثر لها الأن .....*​ 
*فرجاء توضيح معني ما تريد ... أتقصد مكان ما بعد الموت ؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أتقصد فردوس النعيم؟​


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

[q-bible]*لأَنَّهُمْ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ لاَ يُزَوِّجُونَ وَلاَ يَتَزَوَّجُونَ بَلْ يَكُونُونَ كَمَلاَئِكَةِ اللَّهِ فِي السَّمَاءِ​*[/q-bible]


----------



## SHADOW-Z (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اصل اكيد مش هينفع مايبقاش فيه ثواب و عقاب ايه النظام بتاع نعيم الاخرة عندكوا


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

shadow-z قال:


> اصل اكيد مش هينفع مايبقاش فيه ثواب و عقاب ايه النظام بتاع نعيم الاخرة عندكوا



*الثواب هو رؤية وجه المسيح !! 
مش ضروري الثواب يكون بأنهر الخمر و الغلمان و الحوريات !! صح ؟؟
رؤية وجه الله تكفي ​*


----------



## SHADOW-Z (1 سبتمبر 2010)

طب و العقاب ايه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*العقاب هو العذاب الأبدى فى جهنم النار الأبدية*​[q-bible]*يرسل ابن الانسان ملائكته فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر و فاعلي الاثم* 42 و يطرحونهم في اتون النار هناك يكون البكاء و صرير الاسنان* 43 حينئذ يضيء الابرار كالشمس في ملكوت ابيهم من له اذنان للسمع (متى 13: 41)*[/q-bible]
*من الآيه السابقه يتضح مبدأ الثواب للقديسين .. والعقاب للخطاة*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

shadow-z قال:


> طب و العقاب ايه


*
سيذهب الخطأة الى بحيرة النار .. العذاب الأبدي ​*
[q-bible]*وَرَأَيْتُ الأَمْوَاتَ صِغَاراً وَكِبَاراً وَاقِفِينَ أَمَامَ اللهِ، وَانْفَتَحَتْ أَسْفَارٌ. وَانْفَتَحَ سِفْرٌ آخَرُ هُوَ سِفْرُ الْحَيَاةِ، وَدِينَ الأَمْوَاتُ مِمَّا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَسْفَارِ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِمْ. وَسَلَّمَ الْبَحْرُ الأَمْوَاتَ الَّذِينَ فِيهِ، وَسَلَّمَ الْمَوْتُ وَالْهَاوِيَةُ الأَمْوَاتَ الَّذِينَ فِيهِمَا. وَدِينُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ. وَطُرِحَ الْمَوْتُ وَالْهَاوِيَةُ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ. هَذَا هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي. وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ. ​*[/q-bible]


----------



## SHADOW-Z (1 سبتمبر 2010)

يعنى كدة عقاب لكن انا مش مقتنع بحتة الثواب يا ريت شرح اكتر ليها


----------



## SHADOW-Z (1 سبتمبر 2010)

يعنى كدة مافيش ثواب عقاب بس او انا فهمت غلط ارجو شرح حتة الثواب باستفاضة و طالما مافيش جنة ابقى كويس ليه ما افوز يالدنبا احسن


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

shadow-z قال:


> يعنى كدة مافيش ثواب عقاب بس او انا فهمت غلط ارجو شرح حتة الثواب باستفاضة و طالما مافيش جنة ابقى كويس ليه ما افوز يالدنبا احسن



*لا تستنتج استنتاجات شخصية !!! ​*
[q-bible]* وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم والموت لا يكون في ما بعد ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع في ما بعد لأن الأمور الأولى قد مضت. و قال الجالس على العرش ها أنا أصنع كل شيء جديداً. *[/q-bible]


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربما تكون هذه الأيات أوضح لك فهي تدمج مصير الابرار و هو الملكوت و مصير الاشرار و هو بحيرة النار و الكبريت
​*
[q-bible]*
وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً عَظِيماً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ، وَهُوَ سَيَسْكُنُ مَعَهُمْ، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْباً. وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ إِلَهاً لَهُمْ.وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ».
 وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: «هَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيداً». وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ، فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ». ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً. مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلَهاً وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْناً. وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي».​*[/q-bible]


----------



## SHADOW-Z (1 سبتمبر 2010)

طب ايه اللي هيحصل في الملكوت و الملكوت ده فين و ليه جنة عدن تلاشت


----------



## MATTEW (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا عزيزي الملكوت عندنا بخلاف جنه الاسلام الأن جنه الأسلام ما هي الا تفكير بشري 

جنس و فواكه و خمره و غيره ده كلها تفكير بشري 

بالنسبه للملكوت المسيح قال لن يكون هناك حزن ولا بكاء و كفايه اننا نشوف المسيح  بعدين هو الأهم انك تعرف الملكوت عامله ازاي ولا المهم انك تنجوا من النار ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

shadow-z قال:


> طب ايه اللي هيحصل في الملكوت و الملكوت ده فين و ليه جنة عدن تلاشت



*هو كل الايات دي مش عاجباك !!!! 

في الملكوت السماوي لا الم.. لا صراخ.. لا وجع.. و لا موت 
بل سيكسب جميع المؤمنين الراحة الابدية و رؤية وجه السيد المسيح و العيش كملائكة في السماء​*[q-bible]*
«وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ». 
​*[/q-bible]
*اما عن مكانها فبحسب ما هو مذكور انها أورشليم الجديدة ​*
[q-bible]*ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ سَمَاءً جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضاً جَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّ السَّمَاءَ الأُولَى وَالأَرْضَ الأُولَى مَضَتَا، وَالْبَحْرُ لاَ يُوجَدُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ. وَأَنَا يُوحَنَّا رَأَيْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْجَدِيدَةَ نَازِلَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ مُهَيَّأَةً كَعَرُوسٍ مُزَيَّنَةٍ لِرَجُلِهَا. ​*[/q-bible]

*أما عن وصفها ​*[q-bible]*
10 وَذَهَبَ بِي بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَظِيمٍ عَالٍ، وَأَرَانِي الْمَدِينَةَ الْعَظِيمَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ نَازِلَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ،
11 لَهَا مَجْدُ اللهِ، وَلَمَعَانُهَا شِبْهُ أَكْرَمِ حَجَرٍ كَحَجَرِ يَشْبٍ بَلُّورِيٍّ.
12 وَكَانَ لَهَا سُورٌ عَظِيمٌ وَعَالٍ، وَكَانَ لَهَا اثْنَا عَشَرَ بَاباً، وَعَلَى الأَبْوَابِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ مَلاَكاً، وَأَسْمَاءٌ مَكْتُوبَةٌ هِيَ أَسْمَاءُ أَسْبَاطِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.
13 مِنَ الشَّرْقِ ثَلاَثَةُ أَبْوَابٍ، وَمِنَ الشِّمَالِ ثَلاَثَةُ أَبْوَابٍ، وَمِنَ الْجَنُوبِ ثَلاَثَةُ أَبْوَابٍ وَمِنَ الْغَرْبِ ثَلاَثَةُ أَبْوَابٍ.
14 وَسُورُ الْمَدِينَةِ كَانَ لَهُ اثْنَا عَشَرَ أَسَاساً، وَعَلَيْهَا أَسْمَاءُ رُسُلِ الْحَمَلِ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.
15 وَالَّذِي كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعِي كَانَ مَعَهُ قَصَبَةٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ لِكَيْ يَقِيسَ الْمَدِينَةَ وَأَبْوَابَهَا وَسُورَهَا.
16 وَالْمَدِينَةُ كَانَتْ مَوْضُوعَةً مُرَبَّعَةً، طُولُهَا بِقَدْرِ الْعَرْضِ. فَقَاسَ الْمَدِينَةَ بِالْقَصَبَةِ مَسَافَةَ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ أَلْفَ غَلْوَةٍ. الطُّولُ وَالْعَرْضُ وَالاِرْتِفَاعُ مُتَسَاوِيَةٌ.
17 وَقَاسَ سُورَهَا: مِئَةً وَأَرْبَعاً وَأَرْبَعِينَ ذِرَاعاً، ذِرَاعَ إِنْسَانٍ (أَيِ الْمَلاَكُ).
18 وَكَانَ بِنَاءُ سُورِهَا مِنْ يَشْبٍ، وَالْمَدِينَةُ ذَهَبٌ نَقِيٌّ شِبْهُ زُجَاجٍ نَقِيٍّ.
19 وَأَسَاسَاتُ سُورِ الْمَدِينَةِ مُزَيَّنَةٌ بِكُلِّ حَجَرٍ كَرِيمٍ. الأَسَاسُ الأَوَّلُ يَشْبٌ. الثَّانِي يَاقُوتٌ أَزْرَقُ. الثَّالِثُ عَقِيقٌ أَبْيَضُ. الرَّابِعُ زُمُرُّدٌ ذُبَابِيٌّ
20 الْخَامِسُ جَزَعٌ عَقِيقِيٌّ. السَّادِسُ عَقِيقٌ أَحْمَرُ. السَّابِعُ زَبَرْجَدٌ. الثَّامِنُ زُمُرُّدٌ سِلْقِيٌّ. التَّاسِعُ يَاقُوتٌ أَصْفَرُ. الْعَاشِرُ عَقِيقٌ أَخْضَرُ. الْحَادِي عَشَرَ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٌّ. الثَّانِي عَشَرَ جَمَشْتٌ.
21 وَالاِثْنَا عَشَرَ بَاباً اثْنَتَا عَشَرَةَ لُؤْلُؤَةً، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الأَبْوَابِ كَانَ مِنْ لُؤْلُؤَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ. وَسُوقُ الْمَدِينَةِ ذَهَبٌ نَقِيٌّ كَزُجَاجٍ شَفَّافٍ.
22 وَلَمْ أَرَ فِيهَا هَيْكَلاً، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ اللهَ الْقَادِرَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ هُوَ وَالْحَمَلُ هَيْكَلُهَا.
23 وَالْمَدِينَةُ لاَ تَحْتَاجُ إِلَى الشَّمْسِ وَلاَ إِلَى الْقَمَرِ لِيُضِيئَا فِيهَا، لأَنَّ مَجْدَ اللهِ قَدْ أَنَارَهَا، وَالْحَمَلُ سِرَاجُهَا.
24 وَتَمْشِي شُعُوبُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ بِنُورِهَا، وَمُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ يَجِيئُونَ بِمَجْدِهِمْ وَكَرَامَتِهِمْ إِلَيْهَا.
25 وَأَبْوَابُهَا لَنْ تُغْلَقَ نَهَاراً، لأَنَّ لَيْلاً لاَ يَكُونُ هُنَاكَ.
26 وَيَجِيئُونَ بِمَجْدِ الأُمَمِ وَكَرَامَتِهِمْ إِلَيْهَا.
27 وَلَنْ يَدْخُلَهَا شَيْءٌ دَنِسٌ وَلاَ مَا يَصْنَعُ رَجِساً وَكَذِباً، إِلَّا الْمَكْتُوبِينَ فِي سِفْرِ حَيَاةِ الْحَمَلِ. ​*[/q-bible]


----------



## SHADOW-Z (1 سبتمبر 2010)

_*يا سيدى انا عايز افهم جايز ممكن ابقى مسيحى فيوم من الايام فانا عايز افهم الموضوع و بالنسبة للفواكه و الخمر و الجنس ايه المشكلة فيهم*_
_*مش شايف ايه الحتة اللي انت معترض عليها في جنة الاسلام*_
​*تم تغيير لون الخط من الأحمر الى الأسود بواسطة المشرف.*

*ممنوع إستعمال اللون الأحمر في  المشاركة بإكملها ولكن يسمح به في بعض الكلمات والجمل للفت النظر.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا مفيش اعتراض ولا حاجة بس عايزك تروح شارع الهرم هتلاقى زيها بالظبط
ديتها 15 الف جنيه تعمل جنة احلى منها
بص يا حبيبى
الثواب والعقاب بثقافتك الاسلامية
وقيامة الحياة والدينونة بالثقافة المسيحية هى عبارة عن ايه
1-يعيش الانسان فى ملكوت الله على الارض ويملك الله على حياته يكون الامتداد الطبيعى لها هو انك تعيش مع المسيح فى ملكوت السماء حياة ابدية
اعظم مافيها هو المسيح نفسه حياة روحانية ملائكية بدون تعب ولا تنهد ولا صراخ ويمسح الله كل دموعنا ونعيش فى حرية وسعادة ابدية 
مش محتاجين لحمة وخضار وعاهرات يتمعونا لان متعتنا ولذتنا اننا نلتف حوالين العرش نسبح الموهوب والمسجود له رب القوات
نجى للدينونة 
المدانون السحرة والكذبة وعبدة الاوثان والزاناة والانبياء الكذبة واللى مشيوا وراهم اللى اسمهم مش فى سفر حياة الخروف 
هيبقوا امتدادهم الطبيعى والمنطقى مع حبيبهم ابليس
وابليس فين ابليس فى مملكته فى البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت
روحله هتلاقيه هناك
عايز تعيش فى ملكوت الله وتكمل لملكوت السماوات
اهلا وسهلا ربنا مستنيك
رفضته وعايز تعيش حسب افكار ابليس اهلا وسهلا برضة مستنيك هناك

*


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*هذه امور عقائدية في اساس العقيدة لا اختلاف عليها بين الطوائف *​


----------



## Critic (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخ السائل*
*محور المسيحية هو شخص المسيح الهنا*
*المسيحى الحق يعيش فى علاقة حب مع المسيح و يشتهى ان ينطلق ليعيش معه و يتمتع به الى الابد*
*الفردوس هو ان نحيا مع حبيبنا و لا شيئ سواه*


----------



## SHADOW-Z (2 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *الاخ السائل*
> *محور المسيحية هو شخص المسيح الهنا*
> *المسيحى الحق يعيش فى علاقة حب مع المسيح و يشتهى ان ينطلق ليعيش معه و يتمتع به الى الابد*
> *الفردوس هو ان نحيا مع حبيبنا و لا شيئ سواه*


ارجو التوضيح​


----------



## أَمَة (2 سبتمبر 2010)

حضرة الأخ المحترم *shadow-z*

صعوبة فهمك للردود يعود لفكرك المبني على معتقداتك بِ: *الثواب* و* العقاب.*

أما الفكر المسيحي فهو مبني على *الإيمان بالرب يسوع المسيح إلها ومخلصا.*

ولهذا نحن نؤمن بِ *الخلاص *و* الهلاك* وليس بِ *الثواب *و* العقاب، *لأن الثواب والعقاب حاصل تحصيل أعمال الإنسان
و *الإنسان لا يتبرر أمام الله الكلي القداسة بإعماله *لأن ليس من إنسان عاش على وجه هذه الأرض ولم يخطئ سوى السيد الرب يسوع المسيح.

*الإنسان يتبرر أمام الله *فقط *بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح،*
*فتخلص نفسه ويعيش الحياة الأبدية مع الرب الإله* *وهذا هو الملكوت الأبدي*
*وبدون الإيمان بيسوع المسيح* *تهلك نفسه ويكون عذابه في إنفصاله المؤبد عن الله.* 

*اليك ما يقوله كتابنا المقدس* 

يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد *15 لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ*

يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 18* اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. *

يوحنا الأصحاح 6 العدد 47* اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. *

يوحنا الأصحاح 12 العدد 46*أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ نُوراً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. *

رومية الأصحاح 1 العدد 17* لأَنْ فِيهِ مُعْلَنٌ بِرُّ اللهِ بِإِيمَانٍ لإِيمَانٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ«أَمَّا الْبَارُّ فَبِالإِيمَانِ يَحْيَا».* 

رومية الأصحاح 3 العدد 22* بِرُّ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ إِلَى كُلِّ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ.* 


غلاطية الأصحاح 2 العدد 16 *إِذْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ، بَلْ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، آمَنَّا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لِنَتَبَرَّرَ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ لاَ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ. لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ جَسَدٌ مَا.* 

غلاطية الأصحاح 3 العدد 26* لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.* 

وهكذا نصير ابناء الله بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح ونحيا معه الى الأبد بعد أن نرحل من هذا العالم.

فهل تريد أن تحيا الحياة الأبدية وتكون مع الله الآن وبعد موتك والى الأبد ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لو كان جوابك بنعم. الطريق الى الله واحد ومعروف وليس بغيره طريق آخر، وليس بغيره حق ولا حياة:

يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: "أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي." *

الطريق


----------



## أَمَة (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء التقيد بالموضوع

تم حذف جميع المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع​


----------



## مورا مارون (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر لجميع الاخوة والاعضاء على الشرح الاكثر من رائع والمستفيض في الموضوع
بجد شكراااا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*الملكوت فى المسيحيه يكفى ان نعرف فقط انه اعده الله لنعرف مدى روعة هذا المكان الأبدى لكن اوصافنا البشريه والحسيه لاتستطيع مطلقا أن تصف هذا المكان ولا مدى النعم التى اعدها الله لأحباؤه*
 [q-bible]*بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين و لم تسمع اذن و لم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه  (1كو 2 : 9)*[/q-bible]
*فمن الخاطئ جدا ان نعتقد ان الملكوت هو مكان للذات حسيه او ماديه ندركها حاليا ونعيشها فى ظل خيمة جسدنا الأرضى . ففى الملكوت سيكون لنا أجساد ممجده غير مشوبه باى شهوات حسيه او أرضيه*


----------



## المسلم العاقل (3 سبتمبر 2010)

************
*قد تم تنبيهك بقراءة قوانين القسم ..... الرجاء الأطلاع عليها*


----------



## crusader (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*1-الحياة*​ 
[q-bible] *من يغلب فساعطيه ان ياكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط فردوس الله *[/q-bible]​ 
*2-لا يعود للموت علينا سلطان*​ 
[q-bible] *من يغلب فلا يؤذيه الموت الثاني *[/q-bible]​ 
*3- الشركة مع الله نثبت فيه و هو فينا و نعطي صك برائتنا من خطايانا*​ 
[q-bible] *من يغلب فساعطيه ان ياكل من المن المخفى و اعطيه حصاة بيضاء و على الحصاة اسم جديد مكتوب لا يعرفه احد غير الذي ياخذ* [/q-bible]​ 
*4- نرتفع عن كل فساد الأشرار نعطي نور بهاء المسيح *​ 
[q-bible]
*من يغلب و يحفظ اعمالي الى النهاية فساعطيه سلطانا على الامم *
*فيرعاهم بقضيب من حديد كما تكسر انية من خزف كما اخذت انا ايضا من عند ابي *
*و اعطيه كوكب الصبح* ​
[/q-bible]

*5- نذكر في سفر الحياة و يعترف المسيح بنا أننا من تممنا مشيئة أبيه ننال مجد أمام ملائكته*​ 
[q-bible] *من يغلب فذلك سيلبس ثيابا بيضا و لن امحو اسمه من سفر الحياة و ساعترف باسمه امام ابي و امام ملائكته* [/q-bible]​ 
*6-مجدا لم يعرف في هذا العالم نكون بنيان كنيسة الله*​ 
[q-bible] *من يغلب فساجعله عمودا في هيكل الهي و لا يعود يخرج الى خارج و اكتب عليه اسم الهي و اسم مدينة الهي اورشليم الجديدة النازلة من السماء من عند الهي و اسمي الجديد* [/q-bible]​ 
*7- يجلسنا علي عروش كمنتصرين كما هو أيضا غلب و أنتصر*​ 
[q-bible] *من يغلب فساعطيه ان يجلس معي في عرشي كما غلبت انا ايضا و جلست مع ابي في عرشه* [/q-bible]​ 
*ما قلته أنا قليل من كثير تجد تفاصيل أكثر في سفر الرؤيا أصحاح 2,3*​


----------



## meshatsabry (7 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة الفهم 
اللة ازلى ابدى = سرمدى اى لا بداية لة ولا نهايةلة 
هو الة الفرح والنعيم وفى ملكوتة 
سيعلمنا عن نفسة المفرحة المحبة 
ويملانا بالفرح والمحبة وبوجدنا معة ومعة لن نحتاج الى انهار الخمر والحوريات والغلمان 
فكل شهوة قلوبنا مع اللة 
واى شهوة اخرى من غير اللة تصبح نجاسة ...........


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2010)

كورنثوس الأولى 2 : 9 
بَلْ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: 
*مَا لَمْ تَرَ* عَيْنٌ *وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ* أُذُنٌ* وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ* عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ 
*مَا أَعَدَّهُ* اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ *يُحِبُّونَهُ*. 

 
رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 
1 ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ *سَمَاءً* جَدِيدَةً *وَأَرْضاً* جَدِيدَةً، 
لأَنَّ السَّمَاءَ الأُولَى وَالأَرْضَ الأُولَى مَضَتَا، وَالْبَحْرُ *لاَ يُوجَدُ* فِي مَا بَعْدُ. 
2 وَأَنَا يُوحَنَّا رَأَيْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ *أُورُشَلِيمَ الْجَدِيدَةَ* 
نَازِلَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ مُهَيَّأَةً *كَعَرُوسٍ مُزَيَّنَةٍ لِرَجُلِهَا*. 
3 وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً عَظِيماً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «*هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ،* 
وَهُوَ *سَيَسْكُنُ* مَعَهُمْ، وَهُمْ *يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْباً*. *وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ* إِلَهاً لَهُمْ.
4 *وَسَيَمْسَحُ* اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ *لاَ يَكُونُ* فِي مَا بَعْدُ، 
*وَلاَ يَكُونُ* حُزْنٌ* وَلاَ* صُرَاخٌ *وَلاَ وَجَعٌ* فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ. 
5 وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: 
هَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ *كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيداً*». وَقَالَ لِيَ 
اكْتُبْ، فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ. 
6 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. 
*أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً. 
*7 مَنْ يَغْلِبْ *يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ،* وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلَهاً *وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْناً*.


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*"مَا لَمْ تَرَ عَيْنٌ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعْ أُذُنٌ وَلَمْ يَخْطُرْ عَلَى بَالِ إِنْسَانٍ مَا أَعَدَّهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ."
هذا هو ملكوت الله*


----------



## fredyyy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم نقل *

*مشاركة العضو / علي كامل *

*الى هذا الرابط *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155173*


----------

